# Scammers on the Classifieds



## Webmaestro (Jun 19, 2013)

Unfortunately, I deleted the guy's PM before it occurred to me to warn the community.

Beware of scammers responding to you classified ads. The message is pretty obviously bogus, and I figure most of you are smart enough to simply ignore the message as I did.

I received a rather short, poorly-written PM from a forum member, supposedly in Spain and had zero posts. He asked me to get in touch with him via his gmail account to discuss the item(s) I had for sale. I don't remember his username, but it was something short and nonsensical like "ococ"

I got the exact same message on another forum (jemsite) a few months ago responding to a classified I'd placed there. That person was also supposedly from Spain and the contents of the email were nearly identical to this one... asking me to email him at his gmail address.

Just be smart out there.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 19, 2013)

If it was soso by any chance, the banhammer has already been swung.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 19, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> If it was soso by any chance, the banhammer has already been swung.



Ah, "soso" does sound familiar. I noticed that I couldn't find this person in the member listing (they had only joined in the last 2 days, so locating them should've been easy).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't delete right away, report and then delete. It helps us out. A lot.


----------



## thrsher (Jun 19, 2013)

i didnt even know you could report a private message. big brother is watching!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jun 19, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> I received a rather short, poorly-written PM from a forum member, supposedly in Spain and had zero posts. He asked me to get in touch with him via his gmail account to discuss the item(s) I had for sale. I don't remember his username, but it was something short and nonsensical like "ococ"


 
Same here, I forward/report them to mods right away without answering them. Guys says he is from Spain, the forum profile says Sweden. If you're really lucky the mail adress domain points to a third country.  No posts, no rep, no sale!

They want to take the conversation off the forum and to email asap because they know they will be banned. From there they'll probably try to pull a cheque overpayment scam or similar shit. 9 out 10 are so called Nigerian scams, this is what they do for a living. A pathetic waste of their life and time.


----------



## tedtan (Jun 19, 2013)

I got that PM, too, and a similar one a month or so back from the same guy (with a different user name), but he was already banned both times before I got around to checking the PM.


----------



## L1ght (Jun 19, 2013)

Here you are gents:



soso said:


> Hello Good day
> 
> My Name is Juan Carlos are You still in interested in buying this
> items..and i have it for sale contact me for pic and details..Thanks
> ...




As a rule, if they don't use correct grammar, sentencing structure, and punctuation, I never even bother responding.


----------

